# Ordering from Amazon



## marimar

Hi,I was wondering if anyone has has anything delivered to Egypt, (specifically Alexandria) from Amazon? If so, how was the service?


----------



## pioneer5

Amazon Europe and US excluded Egypt from any deliveries. 
1. If you pay using card registered in Egypt, you transaction will denied by Amazon.
2. If you pay using card registered in Europe/US and give delivery address in Egypt also your transaction will denied by Amazon.


----------



## Moe599

So basically there is no way to order from amazon and deliver it here in Egypt?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cutiepie

pioneer5 said:


> Amazon Europe and US excluded Egypt from any deliveries.
> 1. If you pay using card registered in Egypt, you transaction will denied by Amazon.
> 2. If you pay using card registered in Europe/US and give delivery address in Egypt also your transaction will denied by Amazon.


This is completely untrue, i just today received an order from amazon cds and books! delivery is great always comes in less than 2weeks. I have had a number of packages delivered from Amazon eu and use an egyptian hsbc creditcard to pay for them.
Postage cost is a bit expensive but you pay no customs.

I get it delivered to hurghada so sure alex is even easier!


----------



## Moe599

That is good news. I'm in Maadi and wanted to order an external hard drive. I can't seem to find the what I need here. Is this possible or no electronics?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gerhardme1954

In my experience I could order books from Amazon, but not all books. As you know Amazon also has 3rd party bookstores on their website, and some of those dont deliver to Egypt. If you can order the books, then the order goes through, if a 3rd party does not deliver, it blocks you the moment you put an Egyptian address in) but yes, as said you pay a bit for the shipping. If the books are with Amazon themselves (from their own stock), I have always got them in the 7 years I have been here. Takes approx. 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Sonrisa

I;ve ordered only once using Amamzon France. Received my order within two or three days. Expensive, but I had no other choice really.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Sonrisa said:


> I;ve ordered only once using Amamzon France. Received my order within two or three days. Expensive, but I had no other choice really.


Ordered mine from the US...


----------



## pioneer5

Sonrisa said:


> I;ve ordered only once using Amamzon France. Received my order within two or three days. Expensive, but I had no other choice really.


May I know which delivery service it was? Did you sign for delivery? Did you pay with card registered in Egypt or EU/US?


----------



## Sonrisa

Yes, It was UPS using the express delivery service of Amazon france. It took two working days

I ordered two books, this is the bill

Articles : EUR 14,68 
Livraison : EUR 22,70 
----- 
Montant HT : EUR 37,38 
TVA : EUR 0,00 
----- 
Total : EUR 37,38 
----- 
Montant total TTC : EUR 37,3 

As you can see, Delivery was more expensive than the books themselves. 

I paid using a French visa card. 

On deliver, they courier demanded 25 LE extra, for taxes (read bakish, hey this is egypt).


----------



## MaidenScotland

Diwan bookshop are pretty good at ordering books for you


----------



## pioneer5

thanks

asked because I operate on Amazon as 3rd party seller and I can't ship anything to Egypt because as Amazon said "high fraud/scam ratio"... 

I think its about faked delivery confirmation. Maybe Amazon on itself take the risk using couriers like UPS (quite expensive), but other parties would avoid directions like Egypt. 

If you read anything about Eastern European scam, don't be surprise why banks, Amazon and eBay are very suspicious about payments/orders coming from countries like Egypt.


----------



## marimar

Thanks for the info, I knew I could pay using an Egyptian credit card because I do that all the time and have things delivered to a UK address but I was just thinking about having things delivered directly here, looks like it might be expensive though. Have to keep the family visiting and filling their suitcases for me then


----------



## mamasue

cutiepie said:


> I get it delivered to hurghada so sure alex is even easier!



Wow.... things must have improved greatly in Hurghada over the last couple of years....
I lived in 3 different apartments....
None of which had an address!

I tried mailing a letter to myself with the address the bawab gave me, just to see if it existed...
It never came!

My friend lives in my old apartment.... he still has no address!!!


----------



## cutiepie

marimar said:


> Thanks for the info, I knew I could pay using an Egyptian credit card because I do that all the time and have things delivered to a UK address but I was just thinking about having things delivered directly here, looks like it might be expensive though. Have to keep the family visiting and filling their suitcases for me then


I think the more you order the cheaper it works out, it is nice to be able get books cds etc though 


bookspotonline in Cairo do have a good selection as well and will also order for you.

I also got a delivery of clothes from New look today, free international delivery .... paid customs of 250le on 200euro worth of clothes... still worked out cheaper than buying in the new look shop here!! retail therapy is always good!

@mamasue .... I get it delivered to work address wouldn't try my own!!!


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> Wow.... things must have improved greatly in Hurghada over the last couple of years....
> I lived in 3 different apartments....
> None of which had an address!
> 
> I tried mailing a letter to myself with the address the bawab gave me, just to see if it existed...
> It never came!
> 
> My friend lives in my old apartment.... he still has no address!!!


had same problem till i got a PO Box....but was a taxi ride to get there as it is a havril batan where the big police station is....most mail arrived ok then...note i said most mail


----------



## Guest

*amazon*

I buy from amazon and amazon uk all the time, i use a freaight fowarder 




works fine for me


----------



## cutiepie

farrell said:


> I buy from amazon and amazon uk all the time, i use a freaight fowarder
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works fine for me


yay another Irish expat in Egypt!!!


----------



## Musical

cutiepie said:


> yay another Irish expat in Egypt!!!


Great news!


----------



## kevinthegulf

Sorry to be vague, but I did hear about a service that had an address in the USA & UK, you register with them & get deliveries to them, they then arrange the shipping, the costs are reasonable as I suppose they sent a big box every so often to specific countries.
Those that are good with search engines might be able to find out.

One thing for sure youy cannot buy downloads on Amazon for MP3 here in Egypt
Kindle books are no problem though
rgds
Kev


----------



## Guest

*Amazon*

The freight fowarder aramex shop and ship give me a USA and UK address i send my amazon parcels to those address and everything arives at my door about 3 weeks later in Cairo, Aramex do the customs and cost per 1/2kg is 68LE + customs, so usefull for small items. customs are often rip-offs!! but it the luck of the draw.

i used my Egyption card from barclays and egyption address,works fine with amazon uk or usa and others, but also have a channel island visa using my egyption address, expats may get this type of account just from a phone call


----------

